# popobike jerseys?



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hey guys!

Is that project still on, or the well has ran dry?

We have some time left.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't know what hapened to the design team... Who's still in for this race?
btw. and continuing with the tradition of hijaking threads: anyone that knows the track can give some advice? How hard are the climbs? would a FS be of advantage (drops/high steps)? or is there a lot of climbing involved? I'm planing to give a small refurbish to the Merida and maybe I can race this one with it... 
Any input apreciated!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> Don't know what hapened to the design team... Who's still in for this race?


I'm still in... Our design team is missing in action, so we should make something up.

Tacu, are you reading? Young blood can put out fresh ideas.



arivas said:


> btw. and continuing with the tradition of hijaking threads: anyone that knows the track can give some advice?
> How hard are the climbs?


Not very tough on the "short" beginner's loop. More like false flats. Those ones you pedal and pedal but don't get to go any faster. There are some techie spots, but nothing really though but a couple short climbs before entering the DH part.



arivas said:


> would a FS be of advantage (drops/high steps)?


My personal take is that yeah, a FS would be of advantage. The terrain is very loose but covered with square shaped rocks (volcanic). So the FS would not sap much power off from you.

Of course, Gunn Rita and Julien Absalon disagree with me and they're getting much better results than I did. You can't argue against success.



arivas said:


> or is there a lot of climbing involved? I'm planing to give a small refurbish to the Merida and maybe I can race this one with it...


Again, the short beginner's loop is like 60% Climbing / 40% Descending. The soil is rocky with lots of deep sand whre you need a tyre that float over it.

I only have the Switchblade, so I'll race that intimidating monster. It's like racing with a Percheron... but that's all I have. I think I can move a couple places up the field on the descents... :devil:


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I would like to enter the race (if its not too expensive, of course :thumbsup
If I entered it, would you recommend the Giant or the Yakuza? I know that the Giant is better for XC but I feel more comfortable on the IH's geometry - even on the climbs. Besides, I can go faster because im not worriyng that the crappy tektro v brakes wont stop me. It is a lot bulkier and heavy, however.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I would like to enter the race (if its not too expensive, of course :thumbsup
> If I entered it, would you recommend the Giant or the Yakuza? I know that the Giant is better for XC but I feel more comfortable on the IH's geometry - even on the climbs. Besides, I can go faster because im not worriyng that the crappy tektro v brakes wont stop me. It is a lot bulkier and heavy, however.


If you like it better, then there's no contest. That's the one you should ride.

Second highjack... what's up with your cranks?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

On the jersey stuff, could we go simple and just use the MBR design (the one that Mr. ritop proposed) and add the "HECHO EN MEXICO" as you propossed? I think that would be the easiest/faster...
I'm still a chiken on the DH, although when at speed the FS gives more confidence... Sounds like the kind of terrain where you "bounce in a general direction..." well, then I'll go FS, just hope I can power it up the long loop and finish before "la barredora".
Rita, Absalon, Lorenza and a bunch of other riders would agree that HT is best, at least for one moment I'll be within a few Km. of them... =)
btw. I have an oposite theory on wheels: narrower ones will sink faster and have traction faster... also less drag.

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I would also go with the one that feels better, you would also have o consider the distance that you are going to put on the bike... will it still be comfortable at km 20? or at 40? considering also that you are going as fast as you can!

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> btw. I have an oposite theory on wheels: narrower ones will sink faster and have traction faster... also less drag.
> 
> El Rivas


Yeah, until they make you stall. If sand is deep enough, you'll stall easier. It's not like mud where you have a firm base below where the tyre can bite.

Also, thin tyres do not deal very good with rocks.

But tyre choice is as personal as your preferred brand of condoms, so either opinion is correct.

On the jersey... yeah, we could do that. Either use the "Hecho em Mexico" logo or just the words "Hecho en Mexico"

Maybe changing the shade for a greenish or redish shade? (I hate green and red looks faster)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

What about something like this???

Maybe someone can come up with an idea of how to put "Mexico" in it?

Arivas... do you think we're still on time to get them done?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I would go for the logo and for the green... I REALLY hate red....!  besides anyone can look faster it's just the amount of blurring you put on the image...!
Well, I supose you are right on everyone being right, besides why would anyone put condoms on a bike? 
I'll keep the thin wheels, weight and drag still scares me!

El Rivas
ps. Is the contingent departing from DF on sunday or are thee any plans to get there before?


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Well, like that but... RED? Consider that when it degrades it will look PINK... specially on the gradient zone... 
Xceed can get the jerseys in 3 weeks or so they said, I would think that we have up till next wednesday to be on the safe side...
- We also need to know how many of them.
- Sizes.
In order to get a reliable price quotation (think around 350varos), if we go the sugoi route we are still on time but it would be around $70 USD plus shipping to Mexico.

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Green?

I hate it really bad. But if it's got to be green, it rather be British Racing Green.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> If you like it better, then there's no contest. That's the one you should ride.
> 
> Second highjack... what's up with your cranks?


I called the guy Riders recommended and he charges me 100 pesos. Unfortunately, its pretty far (Nativitas). Im going to call another shop called "Bicios" which has a torneria too (and is in Coyoacan).
Im going to think about what bike to use if I go.... I would look VERY funny with a 17kg+ fr bike with meaty 2.4 tires.  
Anyone knows what the entrance fee is???


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Shop name is Enbiciados Bike Shop, not Bicios


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I cant do designing right now cuz I have a bunch of work and in school Im doing computer projects.

Sorry Warp..


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> I called the guy Riders recommended and he charges me 100 pesos. Unfortunately, its pretty far (Nativitas). Im going to call another shop called "Bicios" which has a torneria too (and is in Coyoacan).
> Im going to think about what bike to use if I go.... I would look VERY funny with a 17kg+ fr bike with meaty 2.4 tires.
> Anyone knows what the entrance fee is???


I hope you find a good shop.

If it makes you feel any better, last year there were guys with Giant AC's racing.

The entrance fee is 200 before the event for the 23km race and 250 for the 50km one.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> I cant do designing right now cuz I have a bunch of work and in school Im doing computer projects.
> 
> Sorry Warp..


Thanks, Tacu... your efforts at school will have a great payoff... I can assure you that.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

I think we should use this (posted by mada) as the official mexico MTBR uniform :thumbsup:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, heres the final thing done! BRG it is, MEXICO written on it, and some extras everyone will like

now about the race, when i did the trail a while back i didnt feel much climbing... besides the first 1.6k wich is some good climbing done on a paved road. the hardest thing about it is the sand, skiny tyres are not that good cuz as warp said, they sink, so if uve got some sand specific tyres or anything similar go for it, (I only have my wtb velociraptors so they will have to do fine). 
the downhill part is fast, with some technical parts but mostly its just flat out fast downhill, a FS should be handy here but not THAT much of an advantage.

heres the info on the race: http://www.popobike.com/recorridos.php


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Ok, heres the final thing done! BRG it is, MEXICO written on it, and some extras everyone will like


Cool... can I have mine with the Tiburones Rojos logo?

Now seriously, I'd like some more classic lettering, but I like it.

Obviously, the mtbr.com logo has to be in the original colors (burgundy/yellow/white/black)


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Warp said:


> Cool... can I have mine with the Tiburones Rojos logo?
> 
> Now seriously, I'd like some more classic lettering, but I like it.
> 
> Obviously, the mtbr.com logo has to be in the original colors (burgundy/yellow/white/black)


Ok, by classic lettering do u mean this? (Corona font)


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Ok, by classic lettering do u mean this? (Corona font)


Ora, vato!! Se ve chido!

(Very Cholo... I meant arial, swiss721 or anything alike... ideas?

Tacu, maybe you can't pound the keyboard, but you can toss in ideas...


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Im feeling artsy and inspired (I should be working on something else too)
so here goes the final cut
what do u think? CAPITALS or not?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

triphop said:


> Im feeling artsy and inspired (I should be working on something else too)
> so here goes the final cut
> what do u think? CAPITALS or not?


In that lettering... lowercase.

I like the above one. Nice tweaks.

Just move the mtbr.com logo a bit closer to the letters and we're talking business.
Any more opinions?

(you're not the only one doing anything but that thing you're being paid to do  )


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I dont think Arial font would cut it, it doesnt go with the pin striping. I vote for the CORONA font what do the rest say?

oh and warp, could u make this in yellow, id like to see how it looks


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

ask and thou shall receive


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> ask and thou shall receive


I really like that one triphop :thumbsup: The best one so far...
A smaller font for Mexico would look better imo. I also think that the tribal thingy should continue above the Mexico
I was thinking that it was missing a tiny bit of red somewhere, but I cant find a place where it would look good.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Here are some....

Yellowish
Brownish
Orangish
and a darker green that I liked a bit more.

545's suggestions are spot on... 
As for red in it? Maybe the little stripe at the armpits in a burgundy (dark red) color?

Let's be honest... our flag's red and green do not combine at all... it's fashionably disasterous. Can you remember any uniform of any sport representing our country that you have liked? Me neither.


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

I liked the atletica jerseys for the 2002 worldcup (el color vino con *****) 

maybe we should just buy some football jereseys

and last attempt (overkill) trying to go for a more mexican look


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

they are looking good, just some centering, some paintbrush and clonetool here and there and a layer mask for the logo (make it yellow) and maybe a faded made in mexico logo at the back...


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Ora, vato!! Se ve chido!
> 
> (Very Cholo... I meant arial, swiss721 or anything alike... ideas?
> 
> Tacu, maybe you can't pound the keyboard, but you can toss in ideas...


Drop that Pumas logo, man, and don't even thing putting an America logo... it's biking, a serious sport.. anyway, I really prefered the first letters, but I don't like either the green nor the red one.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I don't like either the green nor the red one.


Well... we're open to ideas... let'em come!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> I liked the atletica jerseys for the 2002 worldcup (el color vino con *****)
> 
> maybe we should just buy some football jereseys
> 
> and last attempt (overkill) trying to go for a more mexican look


Maybe we should wear santos masks and a charro hat instead of helmet


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Stop fooling around 545 these guys are trying to figure out everything before its too late


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Well... we're open to ideas... let'em come!


Maybe let's go in a Joronogo or something... lol!

I go with what most people go, personally, I like the gray one (the lowest one in the 3 pic series).

Good luck!


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I would go for option No. 4, so, if we are not having the Pumas logo  Tacubaya's idea of the vanished made in Mexico logo could look fine...

El Rivas


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> On the jersey stuff, could we go simple and just use the MBR design (the one that Mr. ritop proposed) and add the "HECHO EN MEXICO" as you propossed? ...


Thanks, but you're giving me someone else credit. I think it was rzozaya who suggested that jersey... or was it warp???

Anyways, its is nice to see you can recognize good talent, i have such a good taste and terrific ideas


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

*My two cents...*

Alguien recuerda el uniforme del equipo de bobsled?
Ese combina el rojo y el verde en forma armoniosa y ornitologica... 










https://www.beardsleyzoo.org/images/press/parrot.jpg


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi! great to see you around! Glad to know I'm not the only one with Alz...! Think it was Mr. Triphop the one who suggested that design... well that or one of the chipmunks, don't know for sure.... Although I can recognize talent and good ideas you really don´t have to worry...  maybe stealthines is also one of your cualities...!  So how are things going? Are there any Circuito Axosco plans on your sight? That could led me to belive that there is dim light of Ilumination in your general direction...!
Have a good one!

El Rivas


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Ok! thanks for the info, 50km sounds like a lot but they are "only" keeping the track open for 4.5 hrs... what time do you feel reasonable to do? Is the circuit really that fast? 
Think I gave the wrong person the credits for the jersey... it was you the one that originally proposed that design? Or do I really begin to worry about my sanity...? 
I really liked the Pumas idea!

El Rivas


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

arivas said:


> Ok! thanks for the info, 50km sounds like a lot but they are "only" keeping the track open for 4.5 hrs... what time do you feel reasonable to do? Is the circuit really that fast?
> Think I gave the wrong person the credits for the jersey... it was you the one that originally proposed that design? Or do I really begin to worry about my sanity...?
> I really liked the Pumas idea!
> 
> El Rivas


ok, a bit more input: US mortals will do the 23km track... it is fast, once u get past the sand (somewhere around the middle of the track).

oh and about the jersey design... I only tweaked (modified) that design. someone else made that for the official mtbr.com jersey design contest a while back. I dont really know it it won or anything but I did like that design and proposed we used that one on the previous jersey thread.

and just for the record (2 votes for pumas logo beats 1 vote for the Tiburones logo)! 

anyone else got more ideas? feel free to modify what i did. (i used ms paint, perhaps someone with photoshop could do a better job).


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm also mortal but I'll give a try to the 50km loop, someone has to be the last one! My only goal is to finish before they close the race.
Went to the voler site and they would take about 6 weeks to deliver p.p.u. is $60 usd and we would have to order 25 pieces.
Sugoi won't provide a timeframe without it depends on their workload, 36 pieces is their minimum.
I'll try to contact the xceed people today, can some send me one of the desings in order to get a quotation?
Are we going for 10 jerseys?

El Rivas


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

arivas said:


> I'll try to contact the xceed people today, can some send me one of the desings in order to get a quotation?
> Are we going for 10 jerseys?
> 
> El Rivas


Exceed is the name then. I don't care about a high quality, I just want the jersey done in time and for a reasonable price and it seems Xceed fits the bill.

Drop me a PM with your e-mail. I will forward you the MTBR.com logo in hi-res version that I got from mtbr.com "top dogs".

I guess we will not discuss more the design. Trip, can you make a definitive one with the suggestions by Tacu?

I'll open a poll-thread for colors, though.

And yes, 10 seems to be the number.

So far these are in for the Popo:

- Rzozaya (XL?)
- Triphop (Size?)
- Arivas (Size?)
- Warp (M)
- Rocky_Rene (S)

Anyone else thinking on going, or at least wanting a jersey, please respond here.

I understand Tacu and 545 will confirm later on as the date closes and they get clearance from their parents. However, would you guys want a jersey, please let us know. It'll be easier if you join.

Thanks for everyone's efforts, guys!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> Exceed is the name then. I don't care about a high quality, I just want the jersey done in time and for a reasonable price and it seems Xceed fits the bill.
> 
> Drop me a PM with your e-mail. I will forward you the MTBR.com logo in hi-res version that I got from mtbr.com "top dogs".
> 
> ...


Im pretty sure im going.:thumbsup: 
I think im a XXL


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I'm going, I'm an XL 

Edit:

are we planning to do some training rides? My riding sucks right now, tommorrow I'm planning on SNT with a friend, but I'm starting to catch the flu, I hope not!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Im not going


----------

